# New WMA In Augusta Ga?



## TrailBlazer999 (May 24, 2014)

I just heard that there may be a new wma openingin augusta off hwy 56. Anyonelse heard about this?


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 24, 2014)

Spirit Creek Forest WMA in Richmond County:

http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/...gulations/Public Notice_2014 Interim Regs.pdf


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks. Heard about this from a friend who went to the meeting and i'm pretty excitedabout it.


----------



## CountryRoad (May 28, 2014)

So is it a done deal? Is it officially a WMA that will be bow huntable this year??


----------



## williams19j (Jul 25, 2014)

Great news does anyone know the exact location and how much land I know the old Boy Scout camp is in that area


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Jul 25, 2014)

CountryRoad said:


> So is it a done deal? Is it officially a WMA that will be bow huntable this year??



From what i understand it is.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know exactly. Will just have to wait and see where the regs tell me to go.


----------

